# So i might by a machine, truck and trailer..



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

For the last year I have been subbing out my excavation. My excavator is thinking of going out of business. He offered to sell me his 98 pc150 with 5800hours, his mid 80s autocar tandem with tag trailer, for $55k. 

Its 30k for the machine and 25k for the truck and trailer. Hes owned the pc since new and had the tandem for 4 years. If anything needs wrenching on he will do it cheap.


Without seeing anything does this sound like a some what decent deal? On this job I am on now it would cost me about 10k to have everything excavated. I already had him on site for 3 days which he will credit towards the purchuse. On the last job I spend around 15k on rentals/hiring out.

I am sure I want to buy the machine but I am in the air on the truck. For one I know nothing about driving a truck, but I guess I could learn.

The machine will not see heavy hours so I think I am fine with a older unit. The truck would be for moving the machine and running loads of stone.


What do you guys think?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

I think the numbers on the truck / trailer are high. 

I'd buy the machine, and find someone to sub moves to and call the local quarry for deliveries.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Yes thats what I want to to do. F a truck. I pay 125 for delivery for a triaxle. Thats the same price I have been paying for the last year and a half. I might do 7 or 8 moves a year so hiring that out is no big deal.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm with.....Joe. :thumbsup:

You would have to get a class "A" license just to drive the truck and trailer, then the DOT #, then maintenance records, then the actual maintenance and typical repairs.

There is a reason he (the seller) is getting out. Do you know why? Maybe you could also hire him on occasion to run his old excavator.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

The guy has been working for iron planet doing machine inspections. Just started out part time and now he is driving all over every day looking at machines. His 62 year old father has been doing all the operating but is starting to have some health issues.

I could hire him to run the machine now and then.

I really have no desire to get a cdl license nor do I have a desire to drive a truck that is older then me!


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

What do you think the machine is worth. I am trying to get the guy to seperate them but may have to pay slighly more.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

What is the truck registered for? If he has overweight permits then it is worth every bit of that 25k especially if has 125K permits!!! That is the only way to get them now and you would have to buy the business as a whole you can upgrade the truck later. Oh yeah only pay attention to me if you are in NY! I have no clue about anywhere else.


----------



## RPC470 (May 12, 2008)

Id say 25k for the machine with that many hours. KOMATSU Excavators IMO are really great. Best out there next to a CAT


----------



## Blackhammer (Mar 2, 2008)

35k For a machine with almost 6000 hours on is seems a little high. Correct me if I am wrong a PC150 is about a 30-40k lb machine. Assuming what I know to be true the Machine is priced high and the truck and trailer is way high.


----------



## Since 1977 (Jun 4, 2008)

Trucks are best ...owned by others. (in most cases) The work you paid him to do already is probably only 8- 10% hauling the machine and the rest digging/ hauling . So the trailer and all the maint. will maybe never pay. and as the others have said the license and inspections and records are a killer.

Can you operate the machine profitably? (not being smart here but can you even move it out of your way if needed?) I've known guys who bought and sold.....quickly finding its not their 'cup o tea' 

Work's getting harder in all the trades....trucking is one of the toughest with fuel and DOT regs and such......It is a whole new buisiness. 

If you take any part of it .... just buy the machine after you have it independently inspected and evaluated.... Him working for Iron Planet may be a clue that he is seeing the economy change and a lot of other machines with lots of 'BANK Paper ' are selling cheap if you can find em' he may already have his eye on one. 

Good luck .


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

If I take just the machine he wants 35k for it now. Here are some pics. Do you guys think its worth it? It has around 6k hours on the clock.

One thing to take into consideration he will credit me the 3 days he has on the site so far which is 950 a day. Then I will proably spend another 6-7k on excavation on just this job if I do not purchase this machine.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Alright, What's the deal I read several days ago on lawnsite (with these same pictures) that you bought this machine. At this point it doesn't matter what he wants for it because you already own it.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

backhoe1 said:


> Alright, What's the deal I read several days ago on lawnsite (with these same pictures) that you bought this machine. At this point it doesn't matter what he wants for it because you already own it.


Been using it for a few days, suppose to give him some $$ this week. But if its not a good deal I will back out.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

I see! offer him a little less and see if he bites, One thing to remember you might find another machine for less money but if you trust this guy and will be able to get ahold of him when you have problems, that is worth something.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Matt, whether it is a good deal or not is entirely up to you. If you think you are getting what you need for the money, then go for it.

Others will always say you could have done better, no matter how good a deal you get.

As far as this machine, I personally have no clue as to its worth. Google it and see what they are advertised for and take it from there.


----------



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

Tgeb people are telling me its worth 25-28k. Yet I spend hours on machinery trader.com and see almost nothing in that price range period!


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Use what you find on Machinery trader to get the price were you feel more comfortable, or let it pass by, no harm in letting the deal go.


----------



## PSDF350 (Sep 7, 2004)

Posted this over on hef. Cant post direct link but is second from bottom. 37,500 with 4400 hours. Well it would seem since I dont have enough post I cant post url.


----------



## Hole (Jul 14, 2008)

I think you would be better renting and if your not already Why if you can handle the work and know what your doing? Besides a machines worth what its going to save you in time and money if its not going to pay for itself why buy it .PS whats going in that ditch??


----------



## kirbymurphy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hole said:


> I think you would be better renting and if your not already Why if you can handle the work and know what your doing? Besides a machines worth what its going to save you in time and money if its not going to pay for itself why buy it .PS whats going in that ditch??


I've wanted (make that coveted) an RV for years, but can't justify the cost. I can rent a couple of times a year @ $2K a pop, and get an almost new RV that I don't have to worry about fixing if I break down on vacation. The one I want would run $50K to $60K used. I figure I can get a lot of rentals and not worry about parking it either.

If your cost analysis says it will pay for itself, then buy it. Otherwise let someone else tote the note, deliver and pickup, and worry about maint. and depreciation.


----------

